
Independent moviehouses often struggle to keep the lights on - wallflower
https://www.seattletimes.com/entertainment/movies/seattles-ark-lodge-cinemas-difficulties-illustrate-the-challenges-facing-independent-moviehouses/
======
distortedlojik
Lived just a few blocks from the Ark Lodge and loved going to see films here.
Unfortunately I just don't see it surviving for much longer without some form
of additional help as mentioned in the article.

------
sjg007
He needs a bar which he admits he doesn't have..

------
BubRoss
What is the difference between a movie house and a movie theater?

